# Replacement Rotary strap



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Some advice needed everyone!

I was digging through draws and found some of my old watches, amongst them a Rotary that was a birthday present years ago. Now I have never liked the bracelet on it for some reason so never wore it. Having dug it out I thought I would replace the bracelet, but where it joins the watch it has two lugs on the watch face that the spring bar runs through and the bracelet fits around (see pic below) I've looked for a replacement bracelet but cant find one on the internet, I'm guessing this is going to be to specific a fit to find a replacement? If it is, is there a workaround I can use to adapt another bracelet/ leather strap etc?



__
https://flic.kr/p/EV5atq


__
https://flic.kr/p/EV5atq



__
https://flic.kr/p/EV5atq


__
https://flic.kr/p/EV5atq

Any suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

you would probably be easier adapting a leather strap, an adapted bracelet is always going to look like an adapted bracelet IMO


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> you would probably be easier adapting a leather strap, an adapted bracelet is always going to look like an adapted bracelet IMO


 That's what I'm thinking to Bruce was just hoping that there may have been a replacement bracelet available, longshot I know.

Out of interest I just noticed my Rolex uses the same system


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I tried adapting the silicon strap I had (badly, didn't cut it very well), it seems to have worked. I may purchase another silicon strap of a different colour and try and cut it a bit neater! I'm not sure orange really works:



__
https://flic.kr/p/EYFC6K


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

PAV STRAPS.

http://pavstraps.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> I tried adapting the silicon strap I had (badly, didn't cut it very well), it seems to have worked. I may purchase another silicon strap of a different colour and try and cut it a bit neater! I'm not sure orange really works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good effort :thumbsup: at least you now know it works :yes:

and wearing on the right/correct wrist too ..... :biggrin:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> and wearing on the right/correct wrist too ..... :biggrin:


 Always on the Right wrist Bruce, I'm not some weirdo :rofl: I'm now thinking a leather strap will be better and just cut that like I did the silicon one


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Always on the Right wrist Bruce, I'm not some weirdo :rofl: I'm now thinking a leather strap will be better and just cut that like I did the silicon one


 it may be stronger than silicon and good thick ones are not expensive off ebay


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> it may be stronger than silicon and good thick ones are not expensive off ebay


 Yes I think the silicon will split eventually where I have cut it, I assume I will have to seal a leather one by running something hot over the raw edges


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Yes I think the silicon will split eventually where I have cut it, I assume I will have to seal a leather one by running something hot over the raw edges


 i wouldn't have thought so unless its the appearance you're concerned about, if you cut it so it is tight you wouldn't see that much of the cut edges anyway


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i wouldn't have thought so unless its the appearance you're concerned about, if you cut it so it is tight you wouldn't see that much of the cut edges anyway


 Cool that's good to know, I wouldn't be worried about appearance so could just cut it. Glad your around Bruce :thumbsup:

Oooh I wonder if that would be classed as modding a watch?? I could then nonchalantly say 'yeah I mod watches, you know just for fun' :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Cool that's good to know, I wouldn't be worried about appearance so could just cut it. Glad your around Bruce :thumbsup:
> 
> Oooh I wonder if that would be classed as modding a watch?? I could then nonchalantly say 'yeah I mod watches, you know just for fun' :rofl:


 you have already done [ to some unacceptable :laugh: ] a mod by wearing it on your right wrist...i do too :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> I tried adapting the silicon strap I had (badly, didn't cut it very well), it seems to have worked. I may purchase another silicon strap of a different colour and try and cut it a bit neater! I'm not sure orange really works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Regardless of cutting skills you have certainly changed the look of the watch for the better.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Regardless of cutting skills you have certainly changed the look of the watch for the better


 I really didn't like the original bracelet and I think this will look even better on a leather strap. I might actually even end up using the watch as opposed to it sitting in the drawer (as it has done for about ten years).


----------

